# FYI: macOS Virtual Cam on OBS 26.1



## Fenrir (Dec 14, 2020)

Note that in OBS Studio v26.1 on macOS, if you already have the original version of the virtual camera plugin from johnboiles, you may need to uninstall it first before using the built-in version of the plugin:

Make sure OBS is closed, and then do the following:

Open a new Finder window


Hit "CMD+SHIFT+G", then enter `/Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/`


Delete the file named `obs-mac-virtualcam.plugin` - you might be asked for your password to confirm the deletion


Hit "CMD+SHIFT+G" again, now enter `/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins`


Delete the folder named `obs-mac-virtualcam` - again, you might be asked for your password
Now you are set to use OBS' built-in virtual camera plugin


----------



## dstroot (Dec 15, 2020)

OK - the plugin was working great.  I just updated to 26.1 (MacOS Catalina) and I followed these steps to delete the plugin but where do I see the built-in version?  It is not showing up under tools.  ??


----------



## poophaus (Dec 15, 2020)

I have macOS 10.13.6 High Sierra. Have been using old virtual cam. Removed before installing. Cannot find virtual camera under tools.


----------



## jfarmer (Dec 15, 2020)

Tools > Start Virtual Camera is gone — probably because that's the only place a plugin can modify — and instead you can start a virtual camera from the buttons in the bottom right-hand corner (same place as Start Streaming, etc.)


----------



## Sanford Lewis (Dec 15, 2020)

I know that usually people write about problems here, but I just want to say that since I upgraded to OBS 26.1 I had a crash initially, but now it looks like my 2018 iMac is working much more smoothly within virtual camera and zoom. It's not overloading the processor. I  I assume this is a result of some tweaks that were made to OBS for Mac. Anyway, it's exciting because now I can use more of my gear without crashing the processor!


----------



## f8many (Dec 16, 2020)

VirtualCAM is not working for 26.1.0 Mac Version.

1) Start Virtual Camera

2) The button color changes from Gray to Black

3) iOS requires me permission. (Password correct)

4) Button changes back to Gray inmediatly.

5) OBS Virtual Camera is not available to be used.


----------



## mpftPK (Dec 16, 2020)

f8many said:


> VirtualCAM is not working for 26.1.0 Mac Version.
> 
> 1) Start Virtual Camera
> 2) The button color changes from Gray to Black
> ...



I'm trying to use Microsoft Teams and have this same problem (Catalina 10.15.7).
I'll take a wild guess and say Teams is the problem here.


----------



## jurgenfd (Dec 16, 2020)

mpftPK said:


> I'll take a wild guess and say Teams is the problem here.


Can you confirm with another app that IS working? Thanks!


----------



## jurgenfd (Dec 16, 2020)

I'm on OBS 26.1.0 with macOS Big Sur 11.1. This works in Zoom (5.4.4) but not in Teams .3.00.30874 (24/11/2020) or Discord (0.0.260) for me. It also doesn't work with FaceTime or Photo Booth. I believe FaceTime doesn't allow other camera's in general.


----------



## Jim Napolitano (Dec 17, 2020)

Virtual Cam isnt working for any programs. Teams, Zoom, Happs, Facetime. I start the camera and it doesn't show up anywhere.


----------



## tomen (Dec 17, 2020)

For reference, I created a thread here describing a my problem and analysis in a little detail: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/virtual-camera-not-recognized-by-system.135534/


----------



## ArthurV (Dec 17, 2020)

I have same problem, OBS 26.1.0 with macOS Big Sur 11.1. Virtual Cam works fine in Zoom but not in Teams.
Advice welcome (I deleted obs-mac-virtualcam.plugin and did several restarts both Teams and BOS)


----------



## mpftPK (Dec 17, 2020)

jurgenfd said:


> Can you confirm with another app that IS working? Thanks!



Does work in ProPresenter 6

Not working in:
- Facetime
- Photo Booth
(it seems these programs offer no option to change camera)


----------



## OliFrieda (Dec 17, 2020)

I removed the signature from Skype and Teams. Now the preview works, *but no output through the network*. No one can see my video.


```
# everything executed with sudo

codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Frameworks/Skype Helper (Renderer).app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Frameworks/Skype Helper (GPU).app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Frameworks/Skype Helper (Plugin).app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Frameworks/Skype Helper.app"

codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app/Contents/Frameworks/Microsoft Teams Helper.app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app/Contents/Frameworks/Microsoft Teams Helper (GPU).app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app/Contents/Frameworks/Microsoft Teams Helper (Plugin).app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app/Contents/Frameworks/Microsoft Teams Helper (Renderer).app"
```

Works fine e. g. with Google Meet.


----------



## Francesco Vidotto (Dec 18, 2020)

jurgenfd said:


> Can you confirm with another app that IS working? Thanks!


In my case works on Zoom and Google Meet (in this case the image is reversed right-left and it is not possible to change it from Google Meet).
Does not work on Microsoft Teams nor Cisco WebEx Metting.


----------



## yakafm (Dec 18, 2020)

MBP intel 2019 + Big Sur 11.1 + OBS 26.1 … 
the virtual camera does not work, even after cleaning the library and rebooting the Mac.
However, the button has turned grey.


----------



## ramzini (Dec 18, 2020)

The new virtual camera is working great for me. However, is there a way to rename the camera from "OBS Virtual Camera" to something else?


----------



## zuffardi (Dec 21, 2020)

it works fine only with zoom and google meet. not in Skype


----------



## jjdeprisco (Dec 21, 2020)

Sanford Lewis said:


> I know that usually people write about problems here, but I just want to say that since I upgraded to OBS 26.1 I had a crash initially, but now it looks like my 2018 iMac is working much more smoothly within virtual camera and zoom. It's not overloading the processor. I  I assume this is a result of some tweaks that were made to OBS for Mac. Anyway, it's exciting because now I can use more of my gear without crashing the processor!



I waited a little before upgrading, and now I am experiencing the crash just like you did. Removed the old mac virtual camera, but can't even get OBS to open. What other steps did you have to perform?


----------



## jjdeprisco (Dec 21, 2020)

mpftPK said:


> I'm trying to use Microsoft Teams and have this same problem (Catalina 10.15.7).
> I'll take a wild guess and say Teams is the problem here.


Same thing here with Google Meet. No virtual camera available. Only difference is I am on High Sierra. And this was after switching to one of the alt builds that folks are using to get around the "crash on start" issue: obs-studio-26.1.0-tech-preview-cef-4183

I think I'm falling back to the previous version. This one obviously wasn't tested well.


----------



## jjdeprisco (Dec 21, 2020)

zuffardi said:


> it works fine only with zoom and google meet. not in Skype


Not working for Google Meet here (on High Sierra). Falling back to previous version.


----------



## Reneke (Dec 21, 2020)

On macOS BigSur I can't get the Virtual camera to work at all. On Catalina it works in QuickTime, but sadly not in Teams.


----------



## MiKaCe (Dec 23, 2020)

Hey guys, I had the same issue, I had to erase OBS completely, install the version 26 again and wait until the program advice again for the new update to 26.1, then I installed it and everything worked fine. Also if you install the 26.1 directly it WILL NOT WORK, it didn't open for me, it was sending me an error, thats why I errased the OBS and installed again the old version.
Hope it works for you....


----------



## ArthurV (Dec 24, 2020)

Thanks for your advice. I tried removing 26.1 and install 26 and then auto update to 26.1. No difference Virtual Camera works fine on Zoom but not on TEAMS.... 
It's frustrating...I need virtual camera from OBS to work with Teams beginning of Januari!.......


----------



## Phoenixfeuer (Dec 29, 2020)

I can confirm the same issue on my MacBook Pro with the new M1 Processor. The Virtual Camera is not available on Teams, or TeamViewer. I tried to go back to Version 26.0.2 but sadly the Mac Virtual CAM Plugin  is not available at Git-Hub any longer :(Looks like I need to go back to my Windows System...


----------



## delightfulthings (Dec 31, 2020)

hey everyone, glad I'm not going crazy and others see this same issue...I'm on mac OS Big Sur 11.1 with a fresh install of OBS 26.1.0 (mac) and can only get "Start Virtual Camera" to work with zoom (which I'm trying to get away from) and can't get it to work with Discord at all. Would love to hear of any solutions.


----------



## Gordon D (Jan 3, 2021)

What worked for me on Skype, with both preview and real video chat, was deleting the code signing on Skype.  This was already posted by OliFrieda earlier, but I think people will appreciate the reason why this works.  I'll also repost the commands posted by OliFrieda for your convenience.

I came to this after following a link in other discussions about how various apps were disabling virtual cameras through application restrictions.  It turns out that hardened applications can tell the OS that they only want to use libraries signed by Apple, or the same developer.  This was stopping the obs virtual camera working.
Deleting the signature from Skype meant that this extra level of security was disabled allowing the obs virtual camera to work.

Should you delete the code signature from Skype.  Well, this is up to you.  The code signature is providing several security benefits, but on their own, you're not opening up a big hole in your security, and few attackers will look to exploit an unsigned instance of Skype, because it is so rare.

From OliFrieda ( Skype only, see Oli's post for the rest)

I removed the signature from Skype and Teams. Now the preview works, but no output through the network. No one can see my video.

Bash:
# everything executed with sudo

codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Frameworks/Skype Helper (Renderer).app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Frameworks/Skype Helper (GPU).app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Frameworks/Skype Helper (Plugin).app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Frameworks/Skype Helper.app"


----------



## ArthurV (Jan 4, 2021)

YES! 26.1 with virtual camera works with Teams. However its not simple. I asked a Mac programmer to do it for me. So if you, just as I, are not experienced to use the terminal mode ask some to do it for you. 

Bash:
# everything executed with sudo

codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Frameworks/Skype Helper (Renderer).app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Frameworks/Skype Helper (GPU).app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Frameworks/Skype Helper (Plugin).app"
codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Skype.app/Contents/Frameworks/Skype Helper.app"

You also have to remove the 'Microsoft Keys identities cash' in keychain access app.

Now virtual camera with 26.1 works with Teams!


----------



## studiogirl005 (Jan 4, 2021)

hey everyone, i'm really thankful for your advices. I had the same problems, as the virtual camera did not work on either Zoom nor Skype or Hangouts. So I followed the advice and deleted and reinstalled everything, now it is working just fine :) i was already getting frustrated, so thank you all for your input!


----------



## Artbat (Jan 7, 2021)

I removed code signing for Teams using those console commands and deleting microsoft keychain cache, as described, with an intel i5 MacBook Pro, Big Sur & OBS 26.1 and... *IT WORKS!!*

But I have to ask now: ¿what commands would be necessary for *Google Meet within Safari?*



OliFrieda said:


> ```
> # everything executed with sudo
> codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app/Contents/Frameworks/Microsoft Teams Helper.app"
> codesign --remove-signature "/Applications/Microsoft Teams.app/Contents/Frameworks/Microsoft Teams Helper (GPU).app"
> ...



*Thanks in advance!!*


----------



## storkinsj (Jan 8, 2021)

So ... this is a slightly scary thread like so many I have seen. Security blocks something from working because something was misconfigured, then we remove security completely. I am guessing that when we launch these applications now we have to go through one extra hoop.

I would really like to get this fixed on the OBS side. My hope is that we are slightly wrong here, and that the problem is that the code is not signed "at all" (instead of not signed by apple or the same developer as the application). That seems like such an arbitrarily stupid decision on a platform that support plugins and frameworks of several kinds that work across a wide variety of applications.


----------



## sixninewonder (Jan 10, 2021)

The NDI virtual input isn't working. I used to use it on Zoom. Will there be an update that allows this to work on a M1 and or Big Sur?


----------



## yakafm (Jan 11, 2021)

sixninewonder said:


> The NDI virtual input isn't working. I used to use it on Zoom. Will there be an update that allows this to work on a M1 and or Big Sur?



( source : https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/590 )

_FIX INSTRUCTIONS
To fix this issue you'll need to download the OBS-NDI plugin and Newtek's NDI Studio Monitor program (https://ndi.tv/tools/)._
_
You'll need to move the libndi.4.dylib file from /Applications/NewTek NDI Video Monitor.app/Contents/Frameworks TO /usr/local/lib/. You may need to hold down the "cmd" key while dragging this file so that it moves the file instead of creating an alias. Then restart your computer and open OBS. You should now see the NDI plugin in the source list.

If you are having troubles finding the correct folders just use the "Go To Folder" option in your Finder Window and search for the directories I posted above.
_
_Good Luck!_


----------



## sixninewonder (Jan 11, 2021)

yakafm said:


> ( source : https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/590 )
> 
> _FIX INSTRUCTIONS
> To fix this issue you'll need to download the OBS-NDI plugin and Newtek's NDI Studio Monitor program (https://ndi.tv/tools/)._
> ...



The problem I have is getting OBS to have the option in tools to select NDI output settings.


----------



## slackermind (Jan 14, 2021)

hi folks, just letting you all know 26.1.2 Virtual Camera also doesn't work on OS 10.14.6 Mojave. It produces some very interesting video patterns in Firefox, but that's about it. I am now trying to deprecate to 26.0.2 + the OG plugin which worked just fine... and now will no longer work (just tried that). I am now unable to stream my usual show... what a clusterf*. Any word on this being actually fixed?


----------



## slackermind (Jan 14, 2021)

Another quick update. Deleted all OBS, reinstalled 26.0.2 and updated in-app to 26.1.2. Now the Virtual Cam is recognized in Streamyard / Firefox but seems to be "zoomed in" on the 1/3rd the 720p output canvas. Going to try to deprecate again and use the plugin.


----------



## slackermind (Jan 14, 2021)

Well folks, I'm now left with no working solutions whatsoever. Wasted two hours now & unable to stream. Sorely disappointed with this update which has left all versions non-functional. Evidently 26.1.2 must install some code somewhere about the cam, because even after deprecating to 26.0.2 and reinstalling Virtual Cam, it still doesn't work, and yes I've restarted multiple times.

Any help appreciated. I need this to work as I go back to teaching online on Friday.


----------



## slackermind (Jan 14, 2021)

Finally got it working.

Tried 26.0.2 + VC again. No dice. Uninstalled Virtual Cam.

This time upgraded to 26.1 from Github — NOT 26.1.2.

Works.

I'm not upgrading for awhile now, lol.


----------



## lambdafunction (Jan 14, 2021)

Microsoft is aware of the problem with virtual cameras and Teams but they haven't pushed out a fix yet.


----------



## Reneke (Jan 14, 2021)

I can confirm Virtual Camera is working with my MacBook Pro M1, BigSur and OBS 26.1.2 in Teams.
However, you do have to remove the code signing from Teams as described above. Not a problem for me, but it shouldn't be necessary.
Another challenge for the developers ;-)


----------



## jarek.niekrasz (Jan 19, 2021)

also confirm that issue

Can't get Virtual Camera OBS on Mac Mini 16GB M1.

No VC in Zoom and other apps.
26.1.2

on which files I should remove signature in Zoom.us.app?


----------



## Sonjah (Jan 23, 2021)

Same as above. The "start virtual camera" in the Controls of OBS 26.1.2 doesn't work for me. And thus I can't get zoom to recognize the virtual camera. How can we solve the problem? I'm using MacBook Air Mac Catalina 10.15.7. Thank you in advance for any help.


----------



## Waves138 (Jan 24, 2021)

same issue messed up our live stream this morning


----------



## guttata (Jan 25, 2021)

A suggestion from a colleague has a (potentially) workable solution for those struggling with the lack of virtual cams on a Mac/Teams combo: If you have a dual monitor setup, share one full display. Then, right click on a given scene and select "Fullscreen Projector Preview" to that shared screen. I've tested from other devices and it does appear to successfully send that scene via Teams. Switching between scenes is slow and manual, because you'll need to exit and restart a new projector, but it could be done. I'm in a situation where there's only one primary scene I need and the others are luxury, so this might work. I say might because I haven't tested it at length and my computer (MBP 15", mid 2014, running 10.15.7) pretty much immediately goes full jet engine.


----------



## jaimealc (Jan 27, 2021)

Just downloaded OBS 26.1.2 and can confirm I am not able to see the virtual cam in Google Meet or Zoom. 
Running MacOS Big Sur 11.1.


----------



## H3n4i (Jan 28, 2021)

Please test if the resolution of the cam is set to 1280x800 or 1280x720, whether the VirtualCam then works.


----------



## jholm (Jan 29, 2021)

Hi: running OBS 26.1.2,
after using procedure from here (please notice and use the  "update" procedure only):
microsoft_community
it works perfekt with MS Teams!


----------



## sergilu503 (Jan 29, 2021)

OliFrieda said:


> I removed the signature from Skype and Teams. Now the preview works, *but no output through the network*. No one can see my video.
> 
> 
> ```
> ...


It worked for me on Big Sur and after *deleting microsoft keychain cache. :-)*


----------



## Mickael_mickson (Jan 29, 2021)

Okay I deleted the Plug-In, and suddenly I dont have a cam at all. When I open photo Booth it says: No camera connected. When I try to find the original mac cam in the "camera" section it doesnt show any camera. Does anybody know what to do?


----------



## Darude (Jan 31, 2021)

Same happening here, but with removing the code signing I could otherwise use Teams, but OBS keeps seemingly randomly (yet not immediately) crashing on me often after Catalina update + 26.0.2 > 26.1.2 update at the same time. Something changed there. Tried 26.0.2 and that crashes now, too, which it pretty much never did. :/ Have removed virtual cam plugin and others that could be old (and 32bit or otherwise something Catalina doesn’t approve) yet still crashing. I don’t know if I’m still missing something else.


----------



## LPH (Jan 31, 2021)

OBS virtual camera does not show in Google Meet with 26.1.2. It was slow in 26.1 but showed.

Update: Google Meet shows a message that camera is starting then shows a frozen image from The virtual camera.


----------



## OliFrieda (Jan 31, 2021)

@LPH : Open settings, goto video, set Base Resolution and Output Resolution to the same value. Google Meet sometimes has problems with scaling.


----------



## Joonga (Feb 2, 2021)

Solved! I had the same problem: everything worked alright (zoom, meet, etc), except for Teams. The virtual camera was detected, apparently no problem at all, but other participants could not see my video. Alternatively, I was using the teams web client in Chrome, but the quality was not very good. Using combined information from other posts in this forum, and experimenting, I have solved the problem this way: 

1- Quit OBS and teams completely.
2- Uninstall OBS (export your scenes before if needed), remove its application support directory  (/Library/Application Support/obs-studio), and the virtual camera plugin (/Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/obs-mac-virtualcam.plugin). Don't worry: the new installation will restore them both.
3- Install OBS version 26.1 (NOT 26.1.1 nor 26.1.2). Looks like something in those versions caused the problems with teams. Here you have the link: https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/releases/download/26.1.0/obs-mac-26.1.dmg .
3- Run it, and the wizard will come up. I chose use for virtual camera.
4- Start virtual camera (remember now it is on the right side panel, not in the tools menu). Your password will be required because the plugin will be placed in the DAL directory again).
5- Run Teams. Ta-da!! Virtual camera up and running again! :)


----------



## Mango0012 (Feb 5, 2021)

Fenrir said:


> Note that in OBS Studio v26.1 on macOS, if you already have the original version of the virtual camera plugin from johnboiles, you may need to uninstall it first before using the built-in version of the plugin:
> 
> Make sure OBS is closed, and then do the following:
> 
> ...



hi @
in my installation : OBS 26.1.2. Mac OS Big Sur 11.2  doesn't exist -->/Library/Application Support/obs-studio/plugins.
The OBS virtualcam  doesn't work for example in Skype. I'am very sad about it and I don't have any idea about a solution .
perhaps someone has a proposal/idea I'm very interested.........


----------



## canbo (Feb 6, 2021)

Hello, I'm a student. It's urgent! :(

Yesterday, somehow after entering all the codes in Terminal; virtual camera OBS has appeared in Teams.
Then, I had to uninstall everything.

Now,
I have OBS 26.1.0
macOS Catalina 10.15.7.

I scanned the whole trees pages of this Forum.
Can y


----------



## delightfulthings (Feb 8, 2021)

Hello all! I'm still searching for an answer on this...Virtual Cam works for Discord only in browser, but is not recognized on the Discord app.


----------



## Jberghouse (Feb 9, 2021)

The virtual camera doesn't show up for FaceTime or Google Meet.  It does however show up for Zoom, Quicktime, and Final Cut (haven't checked iMovie), which is good...  Is it supposed to work across all video conferencing or is it limited to just Zoom? 

I'm on Catalina 10.15.6


----------



## WILMI (Feb 9, 2021)

Puede alguien ayudarme. No puedo encontrar paneles personalizados de obs Studio en mac.


----------



## btdreed (Feb 9, 2021)

To enable Virtual Cam for Zoom (OBS 26.1.2)

codesign --remove-signature /Applications/zoom.us.app

All working fine again.


----------



## LPH (Feb 9, 2021)

OliFrieda said:


> @LPH : Open settings, goto video, set Base Resolution and Output Resolution to the same value. Google Meet sometimes has problems with scaling.



Hi,

Thank you for the response. Both are (and were) set to 1280 x 720. I tried Google Meet at 360 instead of auto and the lag is still present.  The lag is up to 15 seconds.


----------



## Joonga (Feb 10, 2021)

Frustrating: sometimes it works (in fact only twice), most doesn't. Always the same: problems in teams (everything looks just ok, but other participants don't get the video feed), and all good for the rest (zoom, web, ...).

Finally I solved the problem installing NDI (NDI runtime and NDI virtual input) and the OBS ndi plugin (I had to remove code signature from OBS with xcode to avoid crashing). Then, activate obs output to ndi (in the tools menu), select obs input from ndi, and then in Teams I can now select the NDI virtual camera. All works fine now.

An alternative I've found is using snap camera: in snap settings, select the obs virtual camera as input, use no filters, and in teams select snap virtual camera as input. Although it also works, and more straightforwardly (no obs plugins, no ndi installation in the system), looks like snap camera uses lots of resources compared to NDI, which is more efficient.

HTH!


----------



## t320569 (Feb 11, 2021)

I had the same issues on Mac 10.15.7, OBS 26.1 and I used all of the above methods for Zoom. After reinstalling and refollowing everything for a while I tried to go through the logs and see if I could find a solution there. The logs can be found using this URL Include a log file if you have an issue, instead of Upload/Last log I choose, show log files and opened the last one while having OBS open. I saw a line stating that it can't copy data from dir 1 to dir 2. So I created the folder it wanted to copy to manually restarted OBS and TADAAAAA the button is activated and now shows stop Virtual Camera. Restarting Zoom again I can see now the OBS Virtual camera and can use it....

As so many have been struggling with this, I thought I update you all with my process. Yes, by the way I used the *sudo codesign --remove-signature /Applications/zoom.us.app *to strip the code signature from Zoom. I have not tried any updates. Would love to hear from you....


----------



## thomaslfessler (Feb 14, 2021)

Color space conversion by Virtual Cam adds an excessive amount of red to the image.   Basically, what you see in OBS, or what you record as a video, is NOT what's broadcast over Virtual WebCam.     I have OBS Setup for rec709 color format, but Virtual Cam converts the color format to YUYV...   

Does anyone have any ideas how to get past this one?


----------



## thomaslfessler (Feb 14, 2021)

thomaslfessler said:


> Color space conversion by Virtual Cam adds an excessive amount of red to the image.   Basically, what you see in OBS, or what you record as a video, is NOT what's broadcast over Virtual WebCam.     I have OBS Setup for rec709 color format, but Virtual Cam converts the color format to YUYV...
> 
> Does anyone have any ideas how to get past this one?



*Recap:*   The image output from the OBS Virtual Cam is overly saturated with RED.

*Details:*   OBS's internal conversion from the current color format to UYVY that's used in the output of an image by the integrated Virtual Cam OBS Plugin,  results in the image being overly saturated with red.   Happens with Rec 709, etc.   Looking at the source code, there is probably a bug in the math or the configuration of the embedded libraries used to complete the conversion.  

*Work Around:  *I created a LUT that reduces red saturation in the image.    Applying the LUT to my camera source,  I adjusted the reduction of red saturation to an acceptable level while watching the Virtual Cam output in Webcaminoid.


----------



## profej (Feb 15, 2021)

*TLDR:*
When reinstalling OBS to troubleshoot and getting stuck at the point where the virtualcam plugin in V26 won't start, make sure to check that the folder /Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/ exists, otherwise OBS will not find the expected installation location.

*Long version:*
I'm on Catalina 10.15.7 and the Virtual Camera plugin built into version 26.1.2 wouldn't even launch. I tried uninstalling/reinstalling earlier versions of OBS and nothing worked. I already deleted the earlier separate plugin from version 25 and couldn't figure anything out until I double checked to see that I'd followed the directions in the first post on this thread.



> Make sure OBS is closed, and then do the following:
> 
> Open a new Finder window
> 
> ...



When I went to triple check that I had properly deleted the now deprecated plugin from /Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/ I noticed the folder was gone. I then had a hunch that the reason OBS couldn't start the virtual cam after it prompted me for my admin password was that the folder it was expecting to install the now included (in V26) virtualcam plug-in into wasn't there. I manually created a folder path for  /Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/ in the system library folder not my user library folder and it worked. The next time I tried to start virtual cam in OBS it prompted me for my password, installed the plug-in and started right up. It works in Zoom, Quicktime, and all my other apps. This may not work for everyone, but I hope it can help some folks. I am currently running 26.1.0.

Update: I tried to update to 26.1.2 and OBS kept crashing. I reinstalled 26.1.0 and it kept crashing until I deleted the obs studio folders in application support and the virtual cam plugin in /Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/ BEFORE reinstalling 26.1.0. It's now back to working again.


----------



## keylevel (Feb 16, 2021)

Webex update - virtual cameras are working again (OBS Virtual Camera, NDI Video and others), starting from version 14.2.


----------



## Want To Learn (Feb 17, 2021)

mpftPK said:


> Does work in ProPresenter 6
> 
> Not working in:
> - Facetime
> ...


Also doesn't work in Quicktime either.


----------



## jjost (Feb 17, 2021)

keylevel said:


> Webex update - virtual cameras are working again (OBS Virtual Camera, NDI Video and others), starting from version 14.2.


I have Webex version 41.2.4.15 for the Mac, and the OBS virtual webcam is not working in Webex for me.  It works fine in Zoom.


----------



## Volker Stolz (Feb 19, 2021)

Want To Learn said:


> Also doesn't work in Quicktime either.



Some qualification there: the virtual camera *is* available in QuickTime here on Catalina, but *always* shows the "OBS no transmission"-still, whereas in Zoom it works as expected, showing "no transmission" vs. virtual camera when starting/stopping camera.


----------



## orush (Feb 22, 2021)

Is there any update on the Teams situation? I got the camera to work, but the quality is so bad that it is totally unusable.


----------



## keylevel (Feb 25, 2021)

jjost said:


> I have Webex version 41.2.4.15 for the Mac, and the OBS virtual webcam is not working in Webex for me.  It works fine in Zoom.



Strange. It's stopped working in Webex again.


----------



## MartyB (Feb 27, 2021)

keylevel said:


> Strange. It's stopped working in Webex again.


I have Webex 41.2.4.15. OBS Virtual Camera was working yesterday. Today it isn't visible at all. 
Have tried OBS 26.1.2 now back on 26.1, no different. 
OBS Virtual Camera is visible and working fine in iMovie but not in Webex. 
Any ideas anyone?


----------



## tripletopper (Feb 28, 2021)

By the way yesterday was the first time I had obs 26.1 and I learned of the virtual camera.  I turned it on thinking it was a way to let my camera be a virtual camera outbound to my Android as a second USB monitor but apparently adding that feature messed up that exact feature I was looking for, that was working perfectly fine before the virtual monitor code was added in.

Is there anyway I could turn off virtual camera mode permanently?  I don't need the infinite tunnel of copies of my obs program on my screen in a vortex.

It asked me if I wanted a virtual camera the description said it'll help you take the camera as a unit outbound.  Then suddenly after I enable it there's no way to permanently disable it and it's ruining my normal outbound path to my Android 10 phone.  Any way to disabled the feature permanently instead of having it always be on in the background?

Also similarly for my iMac on an older version is there a way to disallow the built-in FaceTime camera to be one of cameras in the selection list crowding out other cameras?


----------



## einermeiner (Mar 1, 2021)

I found a workaround for using OBS Virtual Cam in MS-Teams. Start Teams in your browser as 365 webmode and you can choose the Virtual Cam as Device. Not sure how stable...but I will test it.


----------



## Sunday Afternoon (Mar 3, 2021)

thomaslfessler said:


> *Recap:*   The image output from the OBS Virtual Cam is overly saturated with RED.
> 
> *Details:*   OBS's internal conversion from the current color format to UYVY that's used in the output of an image by the integrated Virtual Cam OBS Plugin,  results in the image being overly saturated with red.   Happens with Rec 709, etc.   Looking at the source code, there is probably a bug in the math or the configuration of the embedded libraries used to complete the conversion.
> 
> *Work Around:  *I created a LUT that reduces red saturation in the image.    Applying the LUT to my camera source,  I adjusted the reduction of red saturation to an acceptable level while watching the Virtual Cam output in Webcaminoid.



I've noticed the same thing - any chance you're willing to share your LUT?


----------



## Sunday Afternoon (Mar 3, 2021)

thomaslfessler said:


> *Recap:*   The image output from the OBS Virtual Cam is overly saturated with RED.
> 
> *Details:*   OBS's internal conversion from the current color format to UYVY that's used in the output of an image by the integrated Virtual Cam OBS Plugin,  results in the image being overly saturated with red.   Happens with Rec 709, etc.   Looking at the source code, there is probably a bug in the math or the configuration of the embedded libraries used to complete the conversion.
> 
> *Work Around:  *I created a LUT that reduces red saturation in the image.    Applying the LUT to my camera source,  I adjusted the reduction of red saturation to an acceptable level while watching the Virtual Cam output in Webcaminoid.


Did you file a bug report? https://github.com/obsproject/obs-studio/issues


----------



## keylevel (Mar 5, 2021)

MartyB said:


> I have Webex 41.2.4.15. OBS Virtual Camera was working yesterday. Today it isn't visible at all.
> Have tried OBS 26.1.2 now back on 26.1, no different.
> OBS Virtual Camera is visible and working fine in iMovie but not in Webex.
> Any ideas anyone?


Ok, this is really strange - it's back to working for me again. Webex has updated to 41.2.7.1. Both NDI and OBS Virtual Camera are available (and various other devices).


----------



## thomaslfessler (Mar 20, 2021)

Sunday Afternoon said:


> I've noticed the same thing - any chance you're willing to share your LUT?



Of course.   Attached is a copy of the LUT I created to reduce the red-push in Virtual Camera.


----------



## deejayraz (Mar 26, 2021)

Hi
Really need help here please.

I know there is a struggle using Big sur 11.1 with OBS Virtual Cam 

I am trying to use OBS with Streamyard for a gig and i cannot get it to detect OBS as a camera.

Can someone please help me with this? I have an important gig tomorrow and i really need to detect OBS.

I have obs 26.1 the older version not 26.2.1

Please if someone can help


----------



## mondocongo (Mar 27, 2021)

Fenrir said:


> Note that in OBS Studio v26.1 on macOS, if you already have the original version of the virtual camera plugin from johnboiles, you may need to uninstall it first before using the built-in version of the plugin:
> 
> Make sure OBS is closed, and then do the following:
> 
> ...


Step 5 folder does not exist?!


----------



## TommyMerry (Apr 5, 2021)

mondocongo said:


> Step 5 folder does not exist?!


Hey mondocongo, A user above commented on creating the folder themselves, [CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/] "DAL" or even "Plugin-Ins/DAL" then going through the entire process. I went through it about 4 times, and the 4th time it worked! Good luck!
-Tommy


----------



## elenbahr (Apr 14, 2021)

Hi all. My Facebook Live audio and video don't sync and I'm not able to access the built in camera. I can use the FaceTime camera but it is since BigSur update that the sync doesn't happen. Apple Support sent me to this forum. I'm not a developer so am hoping someone can help me figure out what to do. I read this thread (it's where Apple sent me) but I don't know which .json files to delete. I don't have anything that says untitled.json. Do I just delete all .json files? 
And then do I need to reinstall something?
I'm sorry to bug you all with this. Apple sent me to instructions I don't understand. Very frustrating.


----------



## georgmierau (Apr 19, 2021)

I’m running OBS 26.1.2 on macOS 11.2.3 and the official Discord client 0.0.262 doesn’t recognize the Virtual Cam.
I’ve deleted obs-mac-virtualcam.plugin (step 3), but there is no folder named obs-mac-virtualcam (step 5).


----------



## dgatwood (May 18, 2021)

yakafm said:


> ( source : https://github.com/Palakis/obs-ndi/issues/590 )
> 
> _FIX INSTRUCTIONS
> To fix this issue you'll need to download the OBS-NDI plugin and Newtek's NDI Studio Monitor program (https://ndi.tv/tools/)._
> ...



That's bizarre.  Installing that library in /usr/local/lib just fixed my ability to use NDI Virtual Input with Chrome and Safari on my work laptop.  Did somebody get the rpath wrong in some critical binary?  :-/


----------



## ssolomon (Jul 6, 2021)

Joonga said:


> Frustrating: sometimes it works (in fact only twice), most doesn't. Always the same: problems in teams (everything looks just ok, but other participants don't get the video feed), and all good for the rest (zoom, web, ...).
> 
> Finally I solved the problem installing NDI (NDI runtime and NDI virtual input) and the OBS ndi plugin (I had to remove code signature from OBS with xcode to avoid crashing). Then, activate obs output to ndi (in the tools menu), select obs input from ndi, and then in Teams I can now select the NDI virtual camera. All works fine now.
> 
> ...



I was having the same issues. I was on the latest OBS version and when using the built-in virtual camera it would just freeze in Teams. I tried to use the NDI option but the video and audio were terribly out of sync. I ended up just switching to Ecamm Live (paying the monthly cost of pro version) and the virtual camera into Teams of Zoom works flawlessly and the audio/video is perfectly synched. My issue is that the chroma key setting in Ecamm are limited to a green/blue toggle and a “fade” slider to control the effect. I really prefer the fine tuning capabilities on OBS but if the virtual camera freezes it doesn’t matter. 

Anyway… wanted to complain and agree with your post. Would love to see this fixed to get the best of both worlds.


----------



## Sharadise (Jul 28, 2021)

Hello,

The need has arisen for me to use OBS's virtual camera function for a voice call, while also using OBS to livestream a different scene at the same time (from the same computer).

Would I need to run two instances of OBS at the same time? Is this possible on macOS?
Or is there a better way of solving this?

Many thanks.


----------



## Sharadise (Aug 2, 2021)

To illustrate a bit better, this is what I'm trying to achieve:


----------



## vaterwelten (Oct 25, 2021)

[SOLVED] Apple M1 Silicon OBS 27.x Virtual Cam not shown / not clickable / not executable

For months now I've been trying to solve the problem with the virtual camera that isn't working. So far without success.

When I updated to OBS 27.x, the virtual camera stopped working. I couldn't click it either. Maybe you have the same problem and have to work with OBS 26.0.2 and the Virtual Camera Plugin in Rosetta on M1 like me?

This workaround helped me and I am very happy to finally be able to use the full power of the M1 processor

It took the following steps:

1. Create a new account on your Mac
2. Start OBS 27.x on this new account
3. Place your camera on the scene
4. Start the virtual camera (should work now)
5. Exit the virtual camera
6. Switch back to your first account.
7. Start OBS 27.x
8. Activate the virtual camera (should work now).

Cheers, Heiner


----------



## Joe Garoutte (Oct 29, 2021)

vaterwelten said:


> [SOLVED] Apple M1 Silicon OBS 27.x Virtual Cam not shown / not clickable / not executable
> 
> For months now I've been trying to solve the problem with the virtual camera that isn't working. So far without success.
> 
> ...


I can't thank you enough for this simple, albeit convoluted, fix.  I am so grateful. Thank you.


----------



## mgw (Nov 4, 2021)

Joonga said:


> Frustrating: sometimes it works (in fact only twice), most doesn't. Always the same: problems in teams (everything looks just ok, but other participants don't get the video feed), and all good for the rest (zoom, web, ...).
> 
> Finally I solved the problem installing NDI (NDI runtime and NDI virtual input) and the OBS ndi plugin (I had to remove code signature from OBS with xcode to avoid crashing). Then, activate obs output to ndi (in the tools menu), select obs input from ndi, and then in Teams I can now select the NDI virtual camera. All works fine now.
> 
> ...


Hi, How did you remove code signing on OBS? That seems like a good thing to do.


----------



## mgw (Nov 4, 2021)

vaterwelten said:


> [SOLVED] Apple M1 Silicon OBS 27.x Virtual Cam not shown / not clickable / not executable
> 
> For months now I've been trying to solve the problem with the virtual camera that isn't working. So far without success.
> 
> ...


Hi All, this also worked for me on OBS 27.1.x with MacOS Catalina. My symptoms where that if I had a USB camera plugged in, and OBS Virtual Cam running, apps (including chrome) wouldn't recognize either camera for selection, or if selected they wouldn't work. After this procedure, both my USB Cam and the OBS Virtual Cam show up and both can be selected and work. One thing to note, when I logged into the new user and ran OBS, it insisted that I download and install the NDI package, which I did as the new user. Danke Heiner!


----------



## linnik (Nov 30, 2021)

My MacBook program won't start.
I installed it 3 times and removed it.
By setting version 26.1.2
and 27.1.3
Macos Monterey version 12.0.1
Overloaded the MacBook.
just doesn't start
and it is said - the program does not respond https://prnt.sc/2156v44

How do I start the program?


----------



## erossound (Dec 27, 2021)

Hello all! Discord is not recognizing Obs virtual cam, any tips?

I'm currently running OBS 27.1.3
Discord .264
MacOS Montery 12.01 M1 Chip

I've followed the steps 1-5 and no luck.


----------



## Want To Learn (Jan 16, 2022)

Fenrir said:


> Note that in OBS Studio v26.1 on macOS, if you already have the original version of the virtual camera plugin from johnboiles, you may need to uninstall it first before using the built-in version of the plugin:
> 
> Make sure OBS is closed, and then do the following:
> 
> ...


Hi Fenrir, Thank You for posting this possible fix, but it didn't help me unfortunately. I was wondering if it has anything to do with disabling SIP.  I briefly read the crash report that goes to Apple and it said that "sip" was enabled. Thanks in advance!


----------



## Want To Learn (Jan 16, 2022)

vaterwelten said:


> [SOLVED] Apple M1 Silicon OBS 27.x Virtual Cam not shown / not clickable / not executable
> 
> For months now I've been trying to solve the problem with the virtual camera that isn't working. So far without success.
> 
> ...


Hi Heiner, I created a new account and installed a fresh copy of OBS. The Virtual Camera works, but when I went back to my original account the Virtual Camera did not. You did give me something to going on that it's got to be a software conflict somewhere. Hopefully I'll find it sooner than later. Thanks!


----------



## Want To Learn (Jan 16, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> Hi Heiner, I created a new account and installed a fresh copy of OBS. The Virtual Camera works, but when I went back to my original account the Virtual Camera did not. You did give me something to going on that it's got to be a software conflict somewhere. Hopefully I'll find it sooner than later. Thanks!


UPDATE: I went to my new login account and brought a copy of the contents of the "scene folder" that was made in scene collections by Exeldro. They are .json files found in scenes within the OBS folder. I wanted to know if I delete everything then install a fresh copy of OBS if I would lose my work and I didn't.  I just have to keep those scene backups close by and import them back! This is great, because I want to use OBS for lessons via zoom. If the Virtual Camera isn't working then it can't go through zoom. It's probably the only free way that I can do on-line lessons. Thanks for suggesting to try creating a new account/login screen. Now I can start off fresh and not worry about losing anything.


----------



## Want To Learn (Jan 17, 2022)

Want To Learn said:


> UPDATE: I went to my new login account and brought a copy of the contents of the "scene folder" that was made in scene collections by Exeldro. They are .json files found in scenes within the OBS folder. I wanted to know if I delete everything then install a fresh copy of OBS if I would lose my work and I didn't.  I just have to keep those scene backups close by and import them back! This is great, because I want to use OBS for lessons via zoom. If the Virtual Camera isn't working then it can't go through zoom. It's probably the only free way that I can do on-line lessons. Thanks for suggesting to try creating a new account/login screen. Now I can start off fresh and not worry about losing anything.


2nd update: It didn't work anymore, so I made a backup of the scenes and took out that OBS-Studio folder as was suggested by that youtube video. I made a copy of it first. After I installed a fresh copy of the entire  OBS app the Virtual Camera works. However, when I tried to reinstall those scene files from the backup it would not allow Virtual Camera to work again. I suspect it was a software conflict somewhere? Good luck!


----------



## LeRoyh (Mar 6, 2022)

I have the same issue.  removed the plugins and restarted and asked for password but still not seeing OBS virtual cam in zoom.

14:25:42.416: Rosetta translation used: true
14:25:42.416: CPU Name: Apple M1
14:25:42.416: CPU Speed: 2400MHz
14:25:42.416: Physical Cores: 8, Logical Cores: 8
14:25:42.416: Physical Memory: 8192MB Total
14:25:42.416: OS Name: Mac OS X
14:25:42.416: OS Version: Version 12.2.1 (Build 21D62)
14:25:42.416: Kernel Version: 21.3.0
14:25:42.448: hotkeys-cocoa: Using layout 'com.apple.keylayout.US'
14:25:42.448: Current Date/Time: 2022-03-06, 14:25:42
14:25:42.448: Browser Hardware Acceleration: true
14:25:42.448: Qt Version: 5.15.2 (runtime), 5.15.2 (compiled)
14:25:42.448: Portable mode: false
14:25:42.562: OBS 27.2.2 (mac)


----------



## dariusp (Mar 10, 2022)

Hi,

I am running OBS v27.2.2 on a Mac that is slightly restricted by my work's IT dept.

Everything seems to be running fine and I can see the virtual camera in Zoom and Teams however it does not appear in Google Meet.

I tried following these instruction but while there is a obs-mac-virtualcam.plugin in /Library/CoreMediaIO/Plug-Ins/DAL/ there is no obs-studio directory in /Library/Application Support. There is an obs-studio directory in ~/Library/Application Support but that does not have a plugins directory, only a plugin_config dir.

Any guidance on how I can get the virtual camera to appear in Google Meet?

Thanks

Darius


----------



## DRMDJ (Mar 10, 2022)

vaterwelten said:


> [SOLVED] Apple M1 Silicon OBS 27.x Virtual Cam not shown / not clickable / not executable
> 
> For months now I've been trying to solve the problem with the virtual camera that isn't working. So far without success.
> 
> ...


thanks that worked for me


----------



## dariusp (Mar 11, 2022)

DRMDJ said:


> thanks that worked for me



Thanks, worked for me too.


----------



## chrisallen8888 (Mar 17, 2022)

Hi. I've been using the Terminal "remove signature" command for a long time, and it's always worked. 

Just updated Discord today to Stable 119446 (8c59599) on my M1 13" MBP. Usually these updates force us to "remove signature" again. However, this time Discord just won't open at all, and sometimes the Mac says the application is damaged.

Can anyone else confirm that the latest Discord Stable update has broken the "codesign remove signature" command workaround for OBS Virtual Camera?


----------



## dasri (Mar 17, 2022)

chrisallen8888 said:


> Can anyone else confirm that the latest Discord Stable update has broken the "codesign remove signature" command workaround for OBS Virtual Camera?



I am having the same issue :(


----------



## infoXczar (Mar 17, 2022)

dasri said:


> I am having the same issue :(


As am I. Unpleasant surprise right before streaming—no onstream guests possible today...


----------



## infoXczar (Mar 17, 2022)

Hey, I think I got it working! I was using this post about Discord Canary as a template: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-virtual-cam-to-discord.133437/post-555299

So these were the two commands I used for current stable Discord:

codesign --remove-signature /Applications/Discord.app/Contents/Frameworks/Discord\ Helper\ \(Renderer\).app
codesign -s - /Applications/Discord.app/Contents/Frameworks/Discord\ Helper\ \(Renderer\).app

Discord then launches properly, and OBS Virtual Camera once again shows up in my Voice & Video preferences.


----------



## chrisallen8888 (Mar 17, 2022)

infoXczar said:


> Hey, I think I got it working! I was using this post about Discord Canary as a template: https://obsproject.com/forum/threads/obs-virtual-cam-to-discord.133437/post-555299
> 
> So these were the two commands I used for current stable Discord:
> 
> ...


OMG THANK YOU!

i just tried it and it worked. i'll see if it continues to work as well.

no "sudo" needed huh... anyway, thank you!


----------



## chrisallen8888 (Mar 18, 2022)

chrisallen8888 said:


> OMG THANK YOU!
> 
> i just tried it and it worked. i'll see if it continues to work as well.
> 
> no "sudo" needed huh... anyway, thank you!


after trying things on several macs, i think what makes it work is not using "sudo".

using Canary, i used the info from the linked thread above. on my main computer, i tried without sudo by chance, and it worked. on my 2nd computer, i put sudo, and it did NOT work (app wouldn't open at all). 

i deleted and reinstalled Canary, then tried Terminal again without sudo (both commands) and it worked.

only 2 points of data, but that did it for me.

now i'm wondering if just the first "codesign remove" command works on its own without sudo.... well regardless i have it set for now.


----------



## dodgepong (Mar 18, 2022)

I'm going to lock this thread as it has turned into a "general macOS virtual cam" thread, which was not the intent. The intent was to make sure people were able to properly update from the old johnboiles plugin to the new official functionality. If you are having issues with the virtual cam, please create a new thread about it.


----------

